# Fears of changing to vaping



## The Ballie (15/5/15)

What were the fears you had when you stopped smoking and went on to vaping. I must admit going from 2-3 packs a day to a strange looking contraption that I was given by my brother in law hardly filled me with conviction. Now after 18mths of being smoke free and saving a substantial buck or three, not coughing up my lungs in the mornings I can FEEL the benefits.
The other benefit is that the ceilings and walls don't "yellow" like when I was smoking so I don't have to paint and have more time for relaxing.
If you start thinking laterally there are some crazy savings. It will be interesting to have comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

No fears. I was sick enough of cigarettes to just do it. Took me a few weeks to get used to it and smoked a few cigarettes a week for three weeks, but then took the side wheels off and off I went 

Also, I didn't start vaping to save money. I started vaping to stop smoking. Now that I've settled with my hardware and mixing my own juices, I'm saving loads of money!


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/5/15)

I haven't saved. I spend more on vaping than I did on analogues.
I have been to the doctors rooms alot less though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (15/5/15)

Having tried and failed twice with Twisp products, I had no expectations with a Mothership and ViVi Nova (soon replaced by a Protank) from eCiggies. But, behold, within a week I kicked an 80 a day stinky habit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The Ballie (15/5/15)

I had been smoking for about 45 years, so the habit was quite deep


----------



## weezle (15/5/15)

I must admit I was quite lucky as I found my setup and juices early in my vaping journey. didn't think that stinkies were costing me so much each month my doctor even phoned to check if I havnt left the county because I don't see him anymore.

congrats on the 18mths stinky free @The Ballie great achievement

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan (15/5/15)

I only had one fear: agetation to kick in, but it never happened.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## free3dom (15/5/15)

I had no fears, but I was so skeptical that these contraptions could even begin to sate my need for smoking...I do so love to be proven wrong 

9+ months later and I haven't looked at a cigarette since - I avert my gaze when they are around

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/5/15)

I think I'm pretty lucky.

I had no fear but like @johan I was expecting loads of agitation but it never came around. I was burning cancer sticks at the rate of 40 a day, which was for about 6yrs but I smoked analogous for 16yrs overall.
I had the usual issues like, shortness of breath, coughing, phlegm, feeling tired....I could go on and on but that would take too long lol

One day a friend noticed my bad cough and said jokingly, "try those ecig goetes ma bru, your air pump dont sound too lekker" and off I went to buy a double ego 650mah styled kit which used those CE5 clearomizers and some fake liqua juice. 
My first two days was slightly 'rocky' but nothing serious due to my determination to quit smoking, then I did the research and came across this forum which was probably the best thing that happened to me because it led to devices that were best suited to me, the rest as they say, is history.

Cost wise Ive been lucky aswell, in the 10mths I've used roughly 1200mls of joose, bought an istick 20w, KUI, a beautiful Reo, 2 cheap tanks, 3 drippers which works out to around R12 000. Compare that to 10months of 40 cancer sticks a day, which for me is roughly R18 000. And take into consideration that if you are lucky enough, like me  and have found your "Life is awesome device" you can bring your cost down to almost half 

Best lifestyle change ever 

A vaping DoubleD is a happy DoubleD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (15/5/15)

DoubleD said:


> I think I'm pretty lucky.
> 
> I had no fear but like @johan I was expecting loads of agitation but it never came around. I was burning cancer sticks at the rate of 40 a day, which was for about 6yrs but I smoked analogous for 16yrs overall.
> I had the usual issues like, shortness of breath, coughing, phlegm, feeling tired....I could go on and on but that would take too long lol
> ...



Lovely DoubleD! and most people still complain that vaping is expensive .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (15/5/15)

the only fear I had was that the device we got would not perform in such a way as to keep me away from the stinkies... Started with a twisp, as I bet allot of people on here did... and I managed to quit stinkies completely for about 4-5 months, then found this community and the vape just got better... been stinkies free for little over a year now and have never looked back... Thank you twisp... you got me started... even the wife who for her life could not quit, did so with me all starting on the first version of the twisp.... 

Hope you also have a good run on your way to going stinkies free.... in the end it's worth it man!!! the results speak for themselves!!!


----------



## DoubleD (15/5/15)

johan said:


> Lovely DoubleD! and most people still complain that vaping is expensive .



I must admit, I'm guilty of complaining sometimes which is uncalled for because as it stands I'm winning at all levels and am content with the gear I have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (15/5/15)

My biggest fear was looking like a retard with this giant steel pipe, JK. Was concerned that I would struggle with my habitual smokes, but broke that habit easy enough. Next fear was running out of battery while out and about, did end up buying smokes a few of those times but with box mods that's not a concern on a charged battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## cfm78910 (15/5/15)

I tried to stop smoking so many times (and failed) I gave up and accepted I'll always be a smoker. My biggest fear was the cravings, I get them real bad and didn't give vaping much of a chance. I will be lying if I had to say the first few weeks were easy, they were terrible. But after a few weeks it got easier and I kicked them for good. Now I can't stand the smell of stinkies and the few times I did take a few puffs I hated it. Weird thing is while I normally go through about 3ml per day there are days like today and yesterday when I don't even get close to 1ml. Without major cravings. Nicotine on its own seem to be much less of a problem without all the other nasties in tobacco smoke. My only fear at the moment is that one day I won't have to vape. I don't want to miss out on all the fun!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (15/5/15)

I feared a few things...lol 1) Moisture on my lungs(not that tar is better...lol)
2) Chinese blended juices
3) Family response (they still have a crack at me on occasion)


----------



## BigB (15/5/15)

I am the brother in law that http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/2345/ speaks of LOL

I could never experience any hesitation because I had no expectation. I simply switched from analogue one day after fishing with a friend who was on the Twisp. Never looked back since then. I upgraded and gave The Ballie and his wife (my sister) my old Twisps. Long live analogue free days and the clear chests that they bring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/5/15)

The Ballie said:


> What were the fears you had when you stopped smoking and went on to vaping. I must admit going from 2-3 packs a day to a strange looking contraption that I was given by my brother in law hardly filled me with conviction. Now after 18mths of being smoke free and saving a substantial buck or three, not coughing up my lungs in the mornings I can FEEL the benefits.
> The other benefit is that the ceilings and walls don't "yellow" like when I was smoking so I don't have to paint and have more time for relaxing.
> If you start thinking laterally there are some crazy savings. It will be interesting to have comments.



Ah man, smoking was a ridiculous habit. Not only harmed you, but it interfeared and damaged every aspect of your "life".

The only thing I feared, was that nothing could replace it.

I was wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

